# Resflor Gold..has anyone used it?



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

8 of my spring kids have come down with upper respiratory issues, runny nose (white to yellowish), and coughing. A couple of them started to have temps in the 105 range. I gave them Resflor Gold....the first time I have used this drug (previously I have used Nuflor but ran out and my vet recommended Resflor Gold) It is recommended (for cattle) to give the Resflor Gold SQ in the neck using an 18g needle. This seems to be a very uncomfortable to painful shot for these kids (not just the shot itself but for several long minutes afterwards). Has anyone else used this drug and had any issues with it as far as it being so painful? It certainly seems to work.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never used Resflor Gold, but I have noticed that my kids scream like crazy both during and for several minutes after an injection of Nuflor.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I personally don't recommend using it...Resflor Gold is Nuflor and flunixin meglumine (Banamine) combo...
doses are different...Nuflor is 3 cc per 100# while banamine is 1 cc per 100#...so you will be either under dosing one or over dosing the other..PLUS you give Nuflor for at least 5 days while Banamine should be no more than 3 days 
it is better to use Nuflor and have the Banamine separately
My goats do not react to nuflor much..some cry out a bit but hardly at all??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree as well, it is best to give separately. Banamine is only needed to boost appetite and bring down temp
and is suppose to be given IM when Nuflor is suppose to be given SQ.
For the life of me, I don't know why, they combined 2 drugs that are not dosed or given the same.
Banamine can be very harmful to goat, if used for too many days.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I had also read that the dosage for Resflor Gold is 6cc per 100 pounds (for cattle anyway), so I would have to research how much of that 6cc is Banamine. I also understand that we shouldn't give Banamine to goats for more than 3 days. Back to the Nuflor I'm thinking :chin:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use Resflor Gold with great success. It is 6 cc per 100 pounds. It does burn and they really throw themselves around for about 20 minutes. However, it is nice that you only have to give it once. It lasts for 4 days. I had a run with pneumonia last year, and the nuflor wouldn't kick it. Resflor Gold took care of it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree as well, it is best to give separately. Banamine is only needed to boost appetite and bring down temp
> and is suppose to be given IM when Nuflor is suppose to be given SQ.
> For the life of me, I don't know why, they combined 2 drugs that are not dosed or given the same.
> Banamine can be very harmful to goat, if used for too many days.


Nuflor is supposed to be I'm as well unless you up it to 6cc per 100lbs......and I did give it to mine like that (sq) and she screamed like crazy!!!! I didn't use a big needle either. I probably should have thrown up just thinking about putting a bigger needle in a small kid.


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I use Resflor Gold with great success. It is 6 cc per 100 pounds. It does burn and they really throw themselves around for about 20 minutes. However, it is nice that you only have to give it once. It lasts for 4 days. I had a run with pneumonia last year, and the nuflor wouldn't kick it. Resflor Gold took care of it.


Loggyacreslivestock....did you give Resflor Gold SQ in the neck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Nuflor is supposed to be I'm as well unless you up it to 6cc per 100lbs......and I did give it to mine like that (sq) and she screamed like crazy!!!! I didn't use a big needle either. I probably should have thrown up just thinking about putting a bigger needle in a small kid.


Nuflor, per my vet, is given SQ because of the goats system, it can be given EOD or daily for 5 days. 
Strange, I have never had any goat kid or adult scream when giving it, no goat likes a shot, but they do not scream as if it hurts.

Is it straight from the refrigerator, when you are giving it?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I use Resflor Gold with great success. It is 6 cc per 100 pounds. It does burn and they really throw themselves around for about 20 minutes. However, it is nice that you only have to give it once. It lasts for 4 days. I had a run with pneumonia last year, and the nuflor wouldn't kick it. Resflor Gold took care of it.


That's good to know - thanks loggyacres!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Strange, I have never had any goat kid or adult scream when giving it, no goat likes a shot, but they do not scream as if it hurts.


Same here..Im puzzled why some are reacting so bad to nuflor..mine never do..sometimes in kids they will limp a few steps like it hurts...some will even cry a second but to scream for 20 Minutes...I wouln't use it...maybe its the mix of nuflor and banamine? very strange..
Also I always give it Sub Q where the neck meets the body...once a day for 5 days...Im not keen of long acting medications...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Nuflor, per my vet, is given SQ because of the goats system, it can be given EOD or daily for 5 days.
> Strange, I have never had any goat kid or adult scream when giving it, no goat likes a shot, but they do not scream as if it hurts.
> 
> Is it straight from the refrigerator, when you are giving it?


Ok, I didn't get mine threw a vet, just don't ask, there is crooked vets and feed stores involved lol. I did my doeling 6cc per 100lbs a few days ago....the bottle said do it that way for a one time dose.....maybe I should go hit her again with it then. But mine isn't in the fridge it says store between 36-86 degrees F. Maybe she screamed because I didn't use a bigger needle (????)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Same here..Im puzzled why some are reacting so bad to nuflor..mine never do..sometimes in kids they will limp a few steps like it hurts...some will even cry a second but to scream for 20 Minutes...I wouln't use it...maybe its the mix of nuflor and banamine? very strange..
> Also I always give it Sub Q where the neck meets the body...once a day for 5 days...Im not keen of long acting medications...


Do you keep yours in the fridge too??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep my in the frig but bring it to room temp before giving it..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe not being in the fridge makes it sting :shrug: off to put mine in the fridge lol


----------



## luvmywaggintails (Nov 18, 2013)

The kid that had me concerned after getting Resflor Gold hollered when I gave her the shot which was okay since they do that when you hold them down (some more than others). It was a couple of minutes after I gave her the shot when she moaned and groaned, rolled around on the ground, moaned some more, got up, got down, that really concerned me. She did that for a good five minutes. I don't keep the drug refrigerated, it's kept in the house. It is such a thick medication though that it has to be uncomfortable for the animal. She had no other after effects...and her congestion and runny nose are gone and temp is back to normal. Must say it definitely had me worried at the time!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

luvmywaggintails said:


> Loggyacreslivestock....did you give Resflor Gold SQ in the neck?[/QUOT
> Yes I did. Using an 18 gauge needle. The 22 gauge wouldn't draw it up. It is thick.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It is not to be refrigerated. Store at room temp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok, I didn't get mine threw a vet, just don't ask, there is crooked vets and feed stores involved lol. I did my doeling 6cc per 100lbs a few days ago....the bottle said do it that way for a one time dose.....maybe I should go hit her again with it then. But mine isn't in the fridge it says store between 36-86 degrees F. Maybe she screamed because I didn't use a bigger needle (????)


Without proper instruction, I am surprise the goat responded so well to 1 dose. All I can say is, you are very lucky it worked and she didn't relapse. But wouldn't recommend 1 dose.

I also store mine in the fridge, but warm it up by cupping my hand around the syringe. 
With a bigger needle used, it is possible that it hurt, very much.
If you are not storing yours in the fridge, I would say, you can use a smaller needle, that is still easy for the stuff to go through.:-D


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> The kid that had me concerned after getting Resflor Gold hollered when I gave her the shot which was okay since they do that when you hold them down (some more than others). It was a couple of minutes after I gave her the shot when she moaned and groaned, rolled around on the ground, moaned some more, got up, got down, that really concerned me.


with that kind of delayed response It could be she had a mild allergic reaction to the medication..I would keep a large syringe full of benadryl or a epi pen handy if you need to use it again.



> All I can say is, you are very lucky it worked and she didn't relapse. But wouldn't recommend 1 dose.


I agree...this is my one problem with long acting medications as well..one or two shots may knock it out totally or just put it in dormant state waiting for some stressor to awaken it..


----------

